# Schools in Nicosia



## japiguimo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm new in the forum and I don't know if I'm doing it correctly. I hope I am...

Could anyone give me some information on New Hope School, in Nicosia? Is it a suitable school for children with mild -not severe- learning disabilities?

Any other advisable schooling option?

Thanks, and please be lenient with my English. As you can see, it's not my mother tongue...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

japiguimo said:


> I'm new in the forum and I don't know if I'm doing it correctly. I hope I am...
> 
> Could anyone give me some information on New Hope School, in Nicosia? Is it a suitable school for children with mild -not severe- learning disabilities?
> 
> ...


Hi Welcome to the forum.
The best person to advise you about this would be Kimonas and I am sure he will answer when he is next on the forum.
In the meantime, I think I may have seen this school mentioned in some older threads on here so maybe if you search the forum you might find something.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have found this thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-expat-forum-expats-living-cyprus/19949-cyprus.html

Click on the link and it will take you to the thread.


----------



## japiguimo (Mar 30, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Welcome to the forum.
> The best person to advise you about this would be Kimonas and I am sure he will answer when he is next on the forum.
> In the meantime, I think I may have seen this school mentioned in some older threads on here so maybe if you search the forum you might find something.
> 
> ...


Thank you a lot Veronica. I've in fact seen some useful information from Kimonas, in a thread started a year ago by grahamwalker, who seems to have a similar problem with his son. Hope to get more information. It's not easy to deal with this kind of situations...

Thanks...


----------



## japiguimo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you again Veronica. That thread was really helpful. My son has dyspraxia and he attended a "normal" school in Spain -where we live- for six years without significant problems. This school year, as I knew that it was likely that I could be posted abroad, I changed him to an English school in Madrid and he is also doing quite well, but I'm not sure this will be the case in Cyprus...

I think I'll visit New Hope School to see... I gess taking him everyday from Nicosia to Larnaca won't make things very easy for him but, in any case, High Med is another option that sounds well...

Thanks!


----------

